# GTX 970 Ubisoft Spiel



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (30. November 2014)

Hi,

ich wollte mir gerade eine MSI GTX 970 kaufen, musste aber feststellen, dass sie überall (!) ausverkauft ist. 
Bei der suche nach einem shop der sie noch hat habe ich gesehen, dass manche angeben, dass man einen Code für ein aktuelles Ubisoft Spiel kostenlos dazu kriegt. Kriegt man den bei jedem Shop - also ist der bei der Grafikkarte dabei oder ist das eine semi exklusive/ shopabhängige sache?


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2014)

Also, im Zweifel ist das vom Shop abhängig, denn du bekommst den Code normalerweise vom Shop nach dem Kauf zugesendet.

Allerdings gibt es eine "neue" MSI GTX 970 MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-009R/V317-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und die ist lieferbar - evlt. löst die ja die rot-schwarze ab, und deswegen gibt es letztere nicht mehr?


----------



## Typhalt (30. November 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es eine "neue" MSI GTX 970 MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-009R/V317-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und die ist lieferbar - evlt. löst die ja die rot-schwarze ab, und deswegen gibt es letztere nicht mehr?



DIe ist ein bisschen niedriger Getaktet und überall wird nur eine Karte im  Referenz Designe abgebildet. ^^


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (30. November 2014)

Wait what? Wie viel schwächer ist die denn? Auf jeden Fall ist die rund 50-60 € billiger, was ist da los? 
Lohnt es da zu warten, bis die andere wieder verfügbar ist oder zu einem anderen Hersteller zu greifen?

Und da ist bei gar keiner vom kostenlosen Spiel die rede.

edit: Kann keine Vergleiche finden, google you have failed me


----------



## Typhalt (30. November 2014)

Des sind nur 30 MHZ oder so also kaum auffällig ^^ Aber wenn die wirklich im Referenzdesign ist, würde ich die finger davon lassen, weil die dir sicher ordentlich krach in der bude machen wird^^ 

Du kannst sicher auch zu einem anderen Hersteller greifen Zotac hat z.B. eine für knapp 300, was sich ja vom Preis/leistung her lohnen sollte. Nur ist eben die MSI Gaming G4 mit abstand die beste mit der von Asus, aber die kostet mal eben nen Hunderter mehr ^^ 
Musst mal bei Mindfaktory oder so gucken, da steht des überall dabei mit dem Spiel. bei Hardwareversand sicher auch


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (30. November 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Des sind nur 30 MHZ oder so also kaum auffällig ^^ Aber wenn die wirklich im Referenzdesign ist, würde ich die finger davon lassen, weil die dir sicher ordentlich krach in der bude machen wird^^
> 
> Du kannst sicher auch zu einem anderen Hersteller greifen Zotac hat z.B. eine für knapp 300, was sich ja vom Preis/leistung her lohnen sollte. Nur ist eben die MSI Gaming G4 mit abstand die beste mit der von Asus, aber die kostet mal eben nen Hunderter mehr ^^
> Musst mal bei Mindfaktory oder so gucken, da steht des überall dabei mit dem Spiel. bei Hardwareversand sicher auch



Nvidia announces Ubisoft 'Pick Your Path' games bundle - PC - News - HEXUS.net

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das doch nicht vom Shop abhängig, sondern von Nvidia?

Was heißt Referenzdesing?  Da steht nix von Referenzdesign.
Ich bin Laie, rätst du vom kauf der "neuen" ab?

Zum kotzen, wollte nach der zotac extreme edition gucken, weil die auch empfohlen wurde, davon gibts jetzt auch nur noch die OC Version wie die MSI und nirgendswo infos ob das gut oder schlecht ist.


----------



## Typhalt (30. November 2014)

Ja aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie das dann funktioniert, ich hab damals meine Karte in nem Shop bestellt und dann von denen den Code für die 3 Spiele bekommen ^^ 


Ja da steht nichts von Referenzdesign, aber das da ist immer eines Abgebildet, nun deswegen weiß ich nicht ob es eines ist. Wenn die neue ein Referenzdesign ist, rate ich dir vom kauf ab, es sei den du kommst mit lauten komponenten klar. 

Normale: 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Referenz: 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Da siehst du wie ein Referenzdesign aussieht, die haben auch so einen bescheidenen Lüfter und meistens eine bescheidene Kühlung


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (30. November 2014)

MSI GTX 970 4GD5 OC günstig kaufen

Hier sieht sie wieder ganz anders aus -.-
Oh mann, ich hasse Hardware kaufen. Kann hier jemand sagen: Kauf dir die Karte, die ist super? 
Keine Ahnung was ich machen soll.


----------



## Typhalt (30. November 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> MSI GTX 970 4GD5 OC günstig kaufen
> 
> Hier sieht sie wieder ganz anders aus -.-



Von dieser gibt es keine Tests, also kann es dir nur jemand sagen, der die auch gekauft hat


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (30. November 2014)

Die ist draussen und es gibt keine Tests? O_O Was ist da los, hab ich was verpasst?

Und wieso gibt es überhaupt von einem Hersteller 5 Verschiedene Kühlermodelle, das macht echt keinen Spaß.


----------



## Typhalt (30. November 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Die ist draussen und es gibt keine Tests? O_O Was ist da los, hab ich was verpasst?
> 
> Und wieso gibt es überhaupt von einem Hersteller 5 Verschiedene Kühlermodelle, das macht echt keinen Spaß.




Ne scheinbar nicht, ich finde keine ^^ 

Meistens gibt es ne normale und eine Stärkere Karte vom Hersteller. 
Aber bei MSI verstehe ich nicht, was denen da einfällt, weil die Gaming 4G ja absolut top ist und ein Erstklassiges Kühlsystem hat ^^


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (30. November 2014)

Sehr merkwürdig das ganze. Werde wohl warten müssen, bis die Karte wieder verfügbar ist.

http://www.acom-pc.de/de/Hardware-S....0-x16-HDMI-DVI-3-DisplayPort.html?mcode=1201

Hier gibt es sie noch aber ganze 15€ teurer, fragt sich ob es sich nicht trotzdem lohnt, da die Karte bei der hohen Nachfrage nicht billiger werden wird.

Was denkst du?


----------



## Typhalt (30. November 2014)

Das musst du wissen, ob du bereit bist die Karte für 375€ zu kaufen, ich selber würde es nicht machen, weil es einfach von der Preis/Leistung absolut überhaupt nicht hin haut, aber am ende liegt es bei dir. Die Karte ist in jedem Fall die Beste. Du bekommst da noch ein Spiel für 40€ dazu und bist dann bei den normalen 335€


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (30. November 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Das musst du wissen, ob du bereit bist die Karte für 375€ zu kaufen, ich selber würde es nicht machen, weil es einfach von der Preis/Leistung absolut überhaupt nicht hin haut, aber am ende liegt es bei dir. Die Karte ist in jedem Fall die Beste. Du bekommst da noch ein Spiel für 40€ dazu und bist dann bei den normalen 335€



Wie gesagt, ich hab da wenig Ahnung davon, was wäre denn angemessen? Normal kostet die ja auch "nur" 360€


----------



## Typhalt (30. November 2014)

Wenn ich jetzt überlege, dass ich für meine r9 290    270€ bezahlt habe und noch 3 Spiele bekommen habe. Und die GTX970 nur 6-8% besser ist, kannst du dir ja ausrechnen was angemessen ist. Wenn die für 360 zu haben ist, kannst du es dir überlegen, du kannst aber auch zu der Zotac für 304€ greifen, die etwas lauter ist, aber im endefekt die selbe Leistung bringt, auch da bekommst du ein Spiel und zahlst theoretisch nur 265€. Da passt es besser von der Preis/Leistung. Und wenn es keine Nvidia sein muss, nehme die r9 290 für 270€. Da bekommst du zwar kein FarCry4 oder AC unity. aber auch 3 vernüntige spiele für weniger und du hast dann noch das Geld für Far Cry4


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Dezember 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt überlege, dass ich für meine r9 290    270€ bezahlt habe und noch 3 Spiele bekommen habe. Und die GTX970 nur 6-8% besser ist, kannst du dir ja ausrechnen was angemessen ist. Wenn die für 360 zu haben ist, kannst du es dir überlegen, du kannst aber auch zu der Zotac für 304€ greifen, die etwas lauter ist, aber im endefekt die selbe Leistung bringt, auch da bekommst du ein Spiel und zahlst theoretisch nur 265€. Da passt es besser von der Preis/Leistung. Und wenn es keine Nvidia sein muss, nehme die r9 290 für 270€. Da bekommst du zwar kein FarCry4 oder AC unity. aber auch 3 vernüntige spiele für weniger und du hast dann noch das Geld für Far Cry4



Erschreckend, dass du weißt, dass ich Far Cry 4 wählen würde, obwohl ich das gar nicht gesagt habe 

Leider muss es Nvidia sein, da Physx etc, mag nicht meh ohne ^^

Auch von Zotak gibt es eine Extreme, eine Omega etc, kannst du da eine und einen entsprechenden Shop anführen?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2014)

Wieso muss es denn die MSI sein? Ich seh hier ständig Leute, die die MSI 970 für ihren PC oder eine Aufrüstung nennen, obwohl die 30-40€ mehr kostet als andere GTX 970 mit CustomKühler, die es für 315-320€ lieferbar gibt ^^    zB Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (N97V-1SDN-M5DSX)  oder Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (NE5X970H14G2J)   oder Zotac GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-90101-10P)   oder für 325€ Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970WF3OC-4GD)


Wegen der einen MSI: ich bin jetzt vom Bild ausgegangen, was beim Preisvergleich steht. Es könnte sein - wenn das Modell neu ist - dass die Shops da noch keine Abbildung haben und daher NOCH das Foto des Referenzdesigns zeigen. Es kann aber auch sein, dass die wirklich Referenzdesign hat - dann würd ich die nicht nehmen. 


Wegen der Spieleaktion: du bekommst halt einen Gutscheincode, und DEN meines Wissens eben dann vom Shop, den löst Du dann hier ein GeForce GTX „Wähle deinen Weg“ PC-Game-Bundle | NVIDIA    und weil die Aktion zeitlich begrenzt ist, liegt eben kein Code in den Packungen, sondern man bekommt den vom Shop. So war das jedenfalls in letzter Zeit immer, auch bei AMD.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Dezember 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso muss es denn die MSI sein? Ich seh hier ständig Leute, die die MSI 970 für ihren PC oder eine Aufrüstung nennen, obwohl die 30-40€ mehr kostet als andere GTX 970 mit CustomKühler, die es für 315-320€ lieferbar gibt ^^    zB Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (N97V-1SDN-M5DSX)  oder Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort (NE5X970H14G2J)   oder Zotac GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-90101-10P)   oder für 325€ Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 WindForce 3X, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970WF3OC-4GD)
> 
> 
> Wegen der einen MSI: ich bin jetzt vom Bild ausgegangen, was beim Preisvergleich steht. Es könnte sein - wenn das Modell neu ist - dass die Shops da noch keine Abbildung haben und daher NOCH das Foto des Referenzdesigns zeigen. Es kann aber auch sein, dass die wirklich Referenzdesign hat - dann würd ich die nicht nehmen.
> ...




MSI weil es zwischen den Herstellern GROSSE Unterschiede gibt: Von sehr gut bis ausreichend.


11 GeForce GTX 970 im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

Und MSI da nun mal am besten abschneidet.


----------



## Typhalt (1. Dezember 2014)

Krass des war zufall  

Ja aber die normale reicht ja aus, die Starke kostet ja auch 80€ mehr, also auch schlechte Prei/Leistung.
Hier hast du die normale Version, ist auch lieferbar ^^ :Zotac GeForce GTX 970, 4GB DDR5 günstig kaufen

Und da bekommst du auch des Spiel: http://www.hardwareversand.de/landingpage/index.jsp?lp=nvidia-pick-your-path&basket.changed=1


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> MSI weil es zwischen den Herstellern GROSSE Unterschiede gibt: Von sehr gut bis ausreichend.
> 
> 
> 11 GeForce GTX 970 im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase
> ...


  Das sind aber eher minimale Unterschiede, außer vielleicht bei EXTREM lauten Modellen. Aber so oder so: Unterschiede bei der Lautstärke&co können allein schon Testmusterbedingt sein - die haben ja nicht pro Modell 40 Stück gekauft, um eine verlässliche Stichprobe zu haben   zudem kann eine Karte ab Werk extrem auf "niedrige Temp" getrimmt sein, dafür dann lauter.  Oder Spulenfiepen: das kann auch zufallsbedingt sein bzw. von der Produktionscharge abhängen, und selbst Karten mit "lautem" Spulenfiepen hört man oft gar nicht, außer man geht ganz nah ans Gehäuse ran. 

So oder so sind diese Karten aber alle ähnlich stark, die paar MHz mehr oder weniger Takt merkt man nicht, und recht leise sind die auch. Würde mich wundern, wenn am Ende die MSI einem dann wirklich 40-50€ mehr wert wäre.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Dezember 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Krass des war zufall
> 
> Ja aber die normale reicht ja aus, die Starke kostet ja auch 80€ mehr, also auch schlechte Prei/Leistung.
> Hier hast du die normale Version, ist auch lieferbar ^^ :Zotac GeForce GTX 970, 4GB DDR5 günstig kaufen
> ...



Oh Mann. 
Jetzt wollte ich mir die Zotac Omega Edition holen (leisestes Spulenfiepen) sehe aber im Test dass es sich um einen 3 Slot Kühler handeln soll. Woanders lese ich 2. 
Und zurückschicken kann mans dann auch nciht mehr, weil anscheinend alle shops ausser amazon (wo es viel zu teuer ist) nur 70-85% zurückzahlen wenn man die Packung geöffnet hat 

Weiß nicht ob das passt, untendrunter ist das Netzteil, ich weiß nicht ob die Graka da genug Luft bekommt.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Oh Mann.
> Jetzt wollte ich mir die Zotac Omega Edition holen (leisestes Spulenfiepen) sehe aber im Test dass es sich um einen 3 Slot Kühler handeln soll. Woanders lese ich 2.
> Und zurückschicken kann mans dann auch nciht mehr, weil anscheinend alle shops ausser amazon (wo es viel zu teuer ist) nur 70-85% zurückzahlen wenn man die Packung geöffnet hat


  Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - da steht sicher nur in den Bedingungen, dass die BIS ZU 15-30% einbehalten. Ich selber hab bei hardwareversand.de Anfang letzten Jahres 2 Karten zurückgesendet und nach 3-4 Tagen jeweils den vollen Betrag auf meinem Konto wiedergehabt. Die Karte + Packung sollte halt nur einwandfrei aussehen.


----------



## Typhalt (1. Dezember 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Oh Mann.
> Jetzt wollte ich mir die Zotac Omega Edition holen (leisestes Spulenfiepen) sehe aber im Test dass es sich um einen 3 Slot Kühler handeln soll. Woanders lese ich 2.
> 
> 
> .



Die Omega?? o.O Des ist doch die für 390€?!?! Ich meinte schon die normale gell?


----------



## thisisnotagame (1. Dezember 2014)

GTX970 spitzenkandis sind MSI und ASUS STRIX...
Deshalb kaufen die meisten auch diese.
Bei Tomshardware findest du nen richtigen Vergleichstest.
Alle haben Spulenfiepen gibt keine die das nicht hat (VSync an und es ist so gut wie weg) passiert nur im dreistelligen FPS bereich.

Dennoch MSI und ASUS sind sehr leise auch unter vollast - siehst du ebenfalls im db test bei Tomshardware (MSI ist sogar ein stück leiser als die STRIX)

Das mit dem Gratisspiel....
GeForce GTX „Wähle deinen Weg“ PC-Game-Bundle | NVIDIA
etwas runter scrollen dann siehst du die Shops die das anbieten.

Ich Persönlich würde dir jedoch empfehlen noch zu warten es lohnt sich nicht für unoptimierte Spiele derartig Geld aus zu geben.
Ich habe mir selber wegen Unity die 970 gekauft. Fazit 32-55 FPS schwankt hin und her wie ein Schiff in Black Flag.
Hatte zuvor eine GTX670 drinne.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Dezember 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Die Omega?? o.O Des ist doch die für 390€?!?! Ich meinte schon die normale gell?



Ja  Die normale hat große Probleme mit Spulenfiepen, was ich jetzt mit meiner Palit 660ti auch habe, das höre ich immer im Headset, was sehr störend ist, deswegen bin ich da vorsichtig. Die Omega ist die leiseste braucht aber 3 Slots und wiegt 1,8 Kilo  
Gibts aber für 350€ nicht 390.

@Herb: in den AGBs steht, neu mit gebrochenen Siegel (allerdings auch "leichte Gebrauchsspuren") 85% 
http://www.hardwareversand.de/infoagbprivat.jsp
Mag aber tatsächlich nur eine Absicherung sein. In welchem Zustand war denn deine Graka? Hast du sie laufen gelassen/ aus der Packung genommen/ geöffnet?


----------



## Typhalt (1. Dezember 2014)

thisisnotagame schrieb:


> Alle haben Spulenfiepen gibt keine die das nicht hat (VSync an und es ist so gut wie weg) passiert nur im dreistelligen FPS bereich.



Ja siehst du, da alle damit zu kämpfen haben, kannst du auch zu ner Günstigen wie der Zotac greifen. Häng dich net an 20 MHZ auf, die wirst du nicht merken, außerdem kann man die noch ganz gemütlich übertakten. 
Und die Asus kostet ja über 420€ des macht ja garkein sinn, diese zu kaufen ^^


----------



## thisisnotagame (1. Dezember 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Ja siehst du, da alle damit zu kämpfen haben, kannst du auch zu ner Günstigen wie der Zotac greifen. Häng dich net an 20 MHZ auf, die wirst du nicht merken, außerdem kann man die noch ganz gemütlich übertakten.
> Und die Asus kostet ja über 420€ des macht ja garkein sinn, diese zu kaufen ^^



Dann  haben Sie den Preis angezogen fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft gab sie für 350 kurzzeitig bei Alternate ich selbst musste bei Caseking 400 hinlegen.


----------



## Typhalt (1. Dezember 2014)

thisisnotagame schrieb:


> Dann  haben Sie den Preis angezogen fürs Weihnachtsgeschäft gab sie für 350 kurzzeitig bei Alternate ich selbst musste bei Caseking 400 hinlegen.




Ups hab auch gesehen, bei Hardwareversand kostet die knapp 360€ ^^ Aber wenn du bereit warst eh die MSI zu nehmen, kannst du auch die Asus nehmen, sind beide extrem Leise


----------



## thisisnotagame (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte dir den ausführlichen Tomshardware test  via link geschickt sollte aber auch leicht via Google zu finden sein.
Da ich mir nicht sicher bin wie PC-Games das findet wenn man zu einer anderen Seite verlinkt die sich mit der gleichen Thematik auseinandersetzt


----------



## Typhalt (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich kenne die Tests eigentlich alle. Deswegen weiß ich, dass die ASUS und MSI für Silent Fans geeignet ist, aber eben auch ziemlich teuer und so einem Geizigen wie mich zu viel kostet


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Dezember 2014)

Die Asus fällt für mich aus, da: Den dritten Platz erringt die Asus GeForce GTX 970 Strix, wobei sich der Käufer einen Unsicherheitsfaktor in den Rechner holt. Je nach Gehäuse kann es sich um die leiseste oder eben auch um eine sehr laute Grafikkarte handeln. 

Hast du einen Link zum Toms hardware Artikel? Ich finde nur 970/980 Vergleiche, keine Tests der einzelnen 970s.

VSync? Ich bin kein Freund von Inputlag


----------



## thisisnotagame (1. Dezember 2014)

Was die ASUS anbelangt ,ich habe eine gedämmten Tower Lian-Li nur an den seiten gedämmt oben ist der komplett offen da zwei Lüfter 140mm die Luft raus befördern
wenn ich mit Headset Spiel höre ich gar nix in Unity auf ULTRA alles an Ohne Headset hört man sie natürlich arbeiten aber wenn man die Lautstärke auf leise von boxen an hat merkt man das nicht nur wenn die Boxen aus sind hört man es wirklich.

Ps sag wenn du den link hast dann kann ich ihn wieder rausnehmen


----------



## Typhalt (1. Dezember 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link zum Toms hardware Artikel? Ich finde nur 970/980 Vergleiche, keine Tests der einzelnen 970s.


 
Hier hast du ein Link mit Benchmarks und Lautstärke, wärme usw ^^: UPDATE: Maxwell-Roundup: GeForce GTX 970 und GeForce GTX 980 im Vergleichstest - Einführung und Übersicht


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Dezember 2014)

Morgen schau ich mal im lokalen MM nach, ob die noch eine MSI dahaben (woran ich zweifle und wenn dann für 800€  ) ich werd morgen wieder on kommen, danke für die Hilfe Jungs, aber ich muss jetzt erstmal schlafen ^^

Bis morgen


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2014)

@Rückerstattung: da steht ja "Die folgende Tabelle soll Ihnen lediglich als Orientierungshilfe..."   und "sofern Sie uns [das Produkt]  ... nur in verschlechtertem Zustand zurückgewähren"

Ich nehme da mal schwer an, dass es keinen Abzug gibt, wenn du nix "aufgerissen" hast oder so. Ich hatte eine Asus, die IRRE laut war - das war wohl eher ein Defekt. Danach eine MSI, die sehr leise war, aber ausgerechnet im IDLE ein leises Sirren hatte. Also: beide hatte ich auch eingebaut und ausprobiert. 

Aber garantieren kann ich da nix.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Dezember 2014)

Um mal (vielleicht) ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen:

Von MSI gibt's insgesamt drei GTX 970 Modelle, das wäre einmal die GTX 970 4GD5 OC, diese verfügt über den Referenzkühler und dann gibt es die GTX 970 4GD5*T*, das ist die von Herbboy ursprünglich verlinkte. Diese hat einen "Customcooler mit 2 Lüftern und war zur Markteinführung der 970 noch nicht erhältlich.

Und zum guten Schluß gibt es noch die rot-schwarze GTX 970 Gaming 4G. Diese ist am stärksten übertaktet bzw. übertaktbar und wird für um die 360 € gehandelt, ist aber aktuell oft nicht lieferbar. 

Ich persönlich habe die rot-schwarze, habe aber gleich am Anfang zugeschlagen und konnte sie für vergleichsweise günstige 330 € abstauben. Ich bin sehr zufrieden, aber ein Wort der Warnung:

Die GTX 970 ist zwar sehr energieeffizient und dadurch stromsparend, aber man sollte nicht den Fehler machen und glauben, ein schwächeres Netzteil würde dafür ausreichen. Ich musste z.B. mein altes 500W NT tauschen, da die Karte im OC-Bereich teilweise sehr hohe Lastspitzen generiert, die mein altes NT nicht gepackt hat.

Zum Thema Spulenfiepen: Tritt bei mir, wie eigentlich bei jeder Grafikkarte, nur bei sehr hohen FPS-Werten auf (lässt sich ja mit VSync beheben). Im "Normalbereich" ist nichts hörbar.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. Dezember 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Um mal (vielleicht) ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen:
> 
> Von MSI gibt's insgesamt drei GTX 970 Modelle, das wäre einmal die GTX 970 4GD5 OC, diese verfügt über den Referenzkühler und dann gibt es die GTX 970 4GD5*T*, das ist die von Herbboy ursprünglich verlinkte. Diese hat einen "Customcooler mit 2 Lüftern und war zur Markteinführung der 970 noch nicht erhältlich.
> 
> ...



Danke für das Licht im Dunkel. Taugt die 5T denn etwas, weißt du was über die? 

Mein Netzteil hat 530 Watt, mir wurde hier im Forum gesagt, das sollte reichen, wie siehst du das?


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Dezember 2014)

Über die "T"-Version weiß ich wenig bis nichts, sie wirkt auf mich wie eine deutlich schwächer übertaktete Version der "Gaming". Testberichte dazu habe ich noch keine gesehen.

Die technischen Daten kannst Du hier vergleichen:

MSI Deutschland - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Motherboard, Graphics and more

Beim verwendeten Kühler handelt es sich um das sog. "Armor"-Modell, im Gegensatz zum (bereits seit einiger Zeit etablierten) "TwinFrozR"-Modell der "Gaming".
Das Besondere daran ist, dass die Lüfter unter einer bestimmten Temperaturschwelle komplett aus sind, die Karte also ausschließlich passiv gekühlt ist.
Inwieweit das beim "Armor" ebenso der Fall ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2014)

Also, was den Takt angeht sind das ja nur minimale Unterschiede. Davon wird niemand was merken - da hast du bei der, die ich verlinkte (WENN das die wirklich ist), 1241 statt 1253 Mhz. Das sind 1% Unterschied, da ist teilweise nicht mal messbar. 

Dann gibt es noch diese MSI GTX 970 4GD5T, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU  das ist auch eine 4GD5T, aber eine, die auch nicht mehr in Läden gelistet ist - DIE hat 1178MHz - selbst das wären nur 6% weniger Takt. Wenn du zB mit 1253MHz zB 64 FPS hast, dann hättest du mit 1178MHz - FALLS der Taktunterschied sich zu 100% auf die FPS auswirkt - eben 60-61 FPS. Der Takt wirkt sich aber idR viel weniger aus, die CPU spielt ja auch noch mit rein


----------

